

Show HN: FreshPost - Effortless Social Media Marketing - holoiii
https://www.freshpost.io

======
holoiii
Hey everyone,

I submitted our startup a month ago when we first launched, and received some
amazing feedback (which we've since iterated on). We're excited to announce
that our content categorization and post scheduling features have been
completely overhauled, and given that Show HN is now a real feature, here it
is again :)

